# SuSE vs. Gentoo

## trapni

Hallo,

ich habe eben nebenbei Giga gesehen(gehoert) und die sagten, es kaeme demnaegst SuSE Linux 8.1 heraus.

Zu deren Features gehoeren tatsaechlich auch gcc3.2, glibc2.2.5, ext3/xfs,jfs, und cups als default printer system. Damit steht Gentoo dem SuSE Paket in nichts nach....

Das ist ja alles ganz toll, doch was mich aergert ist, dass sogar SuSE es geschafft hat mit dem Apache httpd Server 2.0.39 endlich auch auf Apache2 zu satteln. Nur Gentoo packt es nicht.

Das erste maskierte apache-2.0.40-r1 ebuild ist zwar draussen, laeuft aber nur mit dem selbst abaendern der mod_php und mod_perl ebuilds, das ist echt traurig!

Ich wuensche mir das Gentoo das bis zum 1.4 Release auch noch hinbekommt.

MfG,

Christian Parpart.

----------

## de4d

 *trapni wrote:*   

> 
> 
> laeuft aber nur mit dem selbst abaendern der mod_php und mod_perl ebuilds
> 
> 

 

wer haelt dich davon ab, das zu tun?

wenn du vom ebuild system (noch) kein plan hast (sowie ich ;), dann zieh dir halt n tarball von www.apache.org und kompilier den schnell zusammen.

----------

## koba

Das ist weder traurig noch ärgerlich, da die derzeit aktuelle php version(4.2.3) _nicht_ stabil mit apache 2 läuft.

php 4.3 wird das erste release sein, das für apache 2 freigegeben ist und das würde ich nicht vor dezember erwarten.

koba

----------

## rojaro

davon abgesehen ... gentoo mit suse vergleichen is wie mercedes mit vw vergleichen ...

----------

## de4d

 *rojaro wrote:*   

> ... gentoo mit suse vergleichen is wie mercedes mit vw vergleichen ...

 

aehem

wuerde fast sagen, wie pizza mit nem kuhfladen :D

----------

## giant

benutz was Dir persönlich besser gefällt  :Wink: 

Mir gefällt z.B. daß bei gentoo updates von Paketen aktuell sind und ich nicht Jahre warten muß bis sich SuSE dazu bequemt mal ein rpm update von einem Paket herauszugeben.

Wenn Du ein sicheres System haben willst kompilierst Du vieles dann eh selber. 

Und wenn Du Dich mit Apache und php ein wenig auskennen würdest, dann müsstest Du wissen, daß man als Admin der noch einen gewissen Restgeisteszustand bewahren will einen großen Bogen um die Kombination php 4.2.x und Apache 2 macht. 

Klar funktioniert es irgendwie, aber 100% stabil läuft es einfach nicht.

----------

## trapni

 *de4d wrote:*   

>  *rojaro wrote:*   ... gentoo mit suse vergleichen is wie mercedes mit vw vergleichen ... 
> 
> aehem
> 
> wuerde fast sagen, wie pizza mit nem kuhfladen :D

 aha? Wer ist der Kuhfladen? Wer ist der VW?

----------

## trapni

 *giant wrote:*   

> benutz was Dir persönlich besser gefällt ;)

 Dann wuerde ich Apache2 verwenden, wegen dem neuen Threading Model.

 *Quote:*   

> Mir gefällt z.B. daß bei gentoo updates von Paketen aktuell sind und ich nicht Jahre warten muß bis sich SuSE dazu bequemt mal ein rpm update von einem Paket herauszugeben.

 dito *g*

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn Du ein sicheres System haben willst kompilierst Du vieles dann eh selber. 

  Ein weiterer Grund fuer Gentoo war fuer mich, dass das Paketmanagementsystem schon fuer mich kompiliert, und zwar fuer _mein_ system, wie _ich_ es will.... dann haette ich auch bei suse bleiben koennen ;)

 *Quote:*   

> Und wenn Du Dich mit Apache und php ein wenig auskennen würdest, dann müsstest Du wissen, daß man als Admin der noch einen gewissen Restgeisteszustand bewahren will einen großen Bogen um die Kombination php 4.2.x und Apache 2 macht.

 Also prinzipiell halte ich das fuer eine Unterstellung..... Egal. Ich will ja kein PHP, doch viele User wollen es, ich ziehe XML/XSLT vor, weswegen ich auch wiederum Apache2 vorziehe, weil mein programmiertes Apache Module unter Apache2 besser laeuft (threading und filter).

 *Quote:*   

> Klar funktioniert es irgendwie, aber 100% stabil läuft es einfach nicht.

 Jetzt laeufts eh wieder auf Apache 1, mal sehen wann ich wieder einen Gedanken daran verschwende nochmal auf apache2 umzusteigen.

(p.s.: ich weiss wir man ebuilds schreibt, das war nicht mein anliegen des ersten postings)

Cheers,

Christian Parpart.

----------

## trapni

p.s.: doch waerend der testphase, von php4.2.3 mit apache2 gab es btw keine probleme.

----------

